# How does a restless night affect your BBT?



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

This is just a curiosity poll, since this came up on another thread. If I have a bad night of sleep, my temps tend to be higher, sometimes even pushing pre-O temps into my normal post-O range. Other mamas said their temps drop when they don't sleep well. I always assumed more movement = more body heat, but apparently this isn't true of everyone. So what about you ladies?


----------



## Jaimee (Jun 7, 2007)

Generally speaking if you wake up frequently and don't get a good block of sleep prior to temping your temp will be higher b/c your body is more awake than usual. You need to fall into that deep sleep and stay there for a few cycles in order to get your temp back down to "basal" temp. I would be surprised if anyone had lower than usual temps from disturbed sleep.

But, even when disturbed by my poorly sleeping children every 90 minutes throughout the night, my temp never goes above 98 degrees, which is pretty much my LP range for temps. 97.8-9 would be the only confusing temps for me if I were to get those pre-O. Otherwise I'm usually low 97's/high 96's with decent sleep or mid-97's with poor sleep.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Jaimee - I totally thought the same thing, till I had 2 women tell me their temps are lower than normal when they sleep badly! I'm the same as you - 97.5 is really the only confusing temp for me, because that could be a bad night's sleep or an LP temp.


----------



## monkeyscience (Feb 5, 2008)

Any more votes? I miss the old Polls forum!


----------

